# Can I use two powerheads to xfer water between tanks?



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was wondering if it's possible to attach tubing to the output of a powerhead in one tank and send that water to another (my nurse tank)? I would do the same in the nurse tank as well. If I'm right, the two things that would be needed are:
1- The powerhead can actually pump water OUT of a tank
2- Both powerheads would need to have the same flow rate

My nurse tank is a small 2.5 gallon next to my 40 gallon. I was thinking something very low, like around 50gph or less. I want this, because my nurse tank isn't used often. However, if I need to treat my fish for anything, then I would be able to transfer inverts to nurse tank, turn off the make-shift water exchange setup, and not have to worry about water differences. This would apply to pretty much any issue that I need to use the nurse tank.

So, what do you folks think?


----------



## ILuvFish (Apr 23, 2011)

I have just set up a system using this type of method.
I'll explain:
I have an 8 x 2 x 2 run by a 4 x 15 x 18 sump.
I also have a 3 foot tank which I am going to plant out and breed Albino Bristlenose cats and Cherry Shrimp.
I have connected the 3 foot tank to the sump by 2 x 25mm (1inch) syphon tubes. This removes the water from the tank into the sump for filtration.
To return the water back into this tank I have an internal filter (powerhead) submerged in the clean end of the sump with a garden hose pushed into the output which returns clean water to the 3 foot tank.
However, you are asking about a Hospital (nursing) tank. I wouldn't do this as you would be transferring any possible illness into the same water system as your general System.
For a Nursing or hospital tank i would run a completely separate system, independent of any other tanks you have.
Below is a photo of my system. Looking closely you can see both syphon tubes. One is 2 soft tubes connected with a short piece of PVC (This is at the back of the tank). The other syphon tube is at the front of the tank and is a U shape made of hard PVC pipe.
I put some black sponge in both ends of the syphon tube to stop any fish or shrimp swimming into the sump.
(You will see small African Cichlid fry in this tank at the moment. When they have sold, I will start with my planted project.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Make sure you have an overflow shutoff.

If you're inclined, you can do it from parts here:
Aquahub Homepage

Otherwise you'll want something pre-made.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I totally didn't even think of that! Good idea.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

ILuvFish said:


> However, you are asking about a Hospital (nursing) tank. I wouldn't do this as you would be transferring any possible illness into the same water system as your general System.


I was thinking that if there IS any illness that gets into the system, that I would turn off the transfer system and treat. Say if a fish had clamped fins, I would trasfer into the nurse tank and adjust or treat what I need. If it didn't work I would know NOT to do that to the main. Also, mostly for ich and other parasites I would treat the main and move my invert(s) to nurse tank. Since most inverts aren't affected my fish disease/parasites, then it wouldn't be a problem if my shrimp/etc were in it. And of course I would turn off the system while treating....


----------

